# Monistat 1



## brittnjay07

Yesterday I was really busy with our 2 daughters so I sent my DH to the store to get me some monistat & he grabbed monistat 1. I used it last night. I now read on the web that it can be too strong, so will it hurt my baby? I called my doctors office and wanted to ask the nurses about yeast infection meds but they were with patients so the attendant told me that they prefer women for take the 7 day monistat, and when I asked about the 1 day monistat she told me its not as effective on pregnant women. She didnt freak when I asked... so can it harm my baby? I'm really worried :cry: I'm 30 weeks by the way.


----------



## lovemybubba

Well I'm sure if she said it's fine then it is. I'm nit too sure who it is you spoke to, is she medically qualified? Or a receptionist? Can you call your mw just to double check? X I'm sure it's fine though.


----------



## lovemybubba

I checked online and most websites said it's fine but will most likely be ineffective. But this one website said this: PREGNANCY and BREAST-FEEDING: If you become pregnant, contact your doctor. You will need to discuss the benefits and risks of using Monistat-1 while you are pregnant. It is not known if Monistat-1 is found in breast milk. If you are or will be breast-feeding while you use Monistat-1, check with your doctor. Discuss any possible risks to your baby.

So I wouldn't freak about it but I would talk to your doctor or mw anyway. X


----------



## brittnjay07

Yea it was just the receptionist because the doctor/nurse was "busy" with other patients... I go to a shared practice office, there is 6 doctors in total but only 2 in the office I go to each day. If I wasnt already so far along, I would change my OB because I can barely ever talk to someone unless its a nurse and thats when they arent busy..


----------



## lovemybubba

Right could you ask the receptionist to Get the doctor or nurse to call you back when they're not busy? If she asks you why you could tell her it's personal or make up an excuse so she doesn't just try and tell you her information instead. I know in the uk anyone who isn't medically qualified should not be diagnosing or giving you medical information as they could be wrong. But seriously don't worry to much. X


----------



## brittnjay07

lovemybubba said:


> Right could you ask the receptionist to Get the doctor or nurse to call you back when they're not busy? If she asks you why you could tell her it's personal or make up an excuse so she doesn't just try and tell you her information instead. I know in the uk anyone who isn't medically qualified should not be diagnosing or giving you medical information as they could be wrong. But seriously don't worry to much. X

I'm gonna call back & see if she can get them to call me back. Thanks I'm not gonna freak out too much over it, hes still active as can be in there.


----------



## lovemybubba

Good glad he's moving about :) you just sounded really worried in your first post. X


----------



## brittnjay07

I was getting stressed out over it but then I realised me freaking out isnt going to help anything! Plus I get anxiety attacks so I didnt want to get too freaked over it. I got ahold of my doctor and she said that it should be okay, they just dont recommend it when your pregnant because it may not clear up the infection 100 % but mine was only the beginning of an infection so it might work.


----------



## lovemybubba

Glad everything was ok. X


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Hello,

I am a OB/GYN nurse. Monistat over the counter is not as strong as prescription strength. It is safe to use over the counter during pregnancy because your cervix is closed. Although we never recommend monistat 1 day treatment because in order for the 1 day to work, you have to catch it litterally when you start to itch or first see discharge. We always recommend the 3 day or 7 day because it does take longer to get rid of them. You also can retreat it without any consequences but if it doesn't go away after treating it a second time, then maybe its time for prescription strength or to be tested to make sure that its even a yeast infection to begin with. Bacteria Vaginosis can mimic itching and discharge except BV discharge is white and kinda runny, while yeast is extremely clumpy and both can burn with discharge.

You may already know this, sorry to repeat it, but I usually say this to all of my patients who call me. 

I hope this can shed some light on things, and maybe put you at ease a little. You can always ask if you have a question, I don't mind.


----------



## Kat541

A garlic clove in the vagina works, and it's natural.


----------

